# Good Advice



## Reformingstudent (May 29, 2008)




----------



## py3ak (May 29, 2008)

That's the motto for my whole life.


----------



## py3ak (May 29, 2008)

Less than 10% of what you have: and I've been here longer!


----------



## Blue Tick (May 29, 2008)

Reformingstudent said:


>



That's good!


----------



## nicnap (May 29, 2008)




----------



## py3ak (May 30, 2008)

_Because_ I wasn't in trouble until you started hounding me!


----------



## Reformingstudent (May 30, 2008)

py3ak said:


> _Because_ I wasn't in trouble until you started hounding me!


----------

